# Ugg Boots



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

WTF? Outdoor slippers from Austrailia? Deeply unattractive and unflattering when worn.

UGly shoes for ugly people. You may as well wear zip up invalid bootees and push a tartan trolley full of catfood around with you like Mrs Brady Old Lady, for all they do for female allure and appeal.

No one looks good in them. No one.


























Perhaps they should be rebranded Urrgghhh boots.

Crocs next.....


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

agreed, they do look sh*t ... disagree that only ugly people wear them, as evidenced by your pics, but it certainly does nothing for them.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

chrisabdn said:


> agreed, they do look sh*t ... disagree that only ugly people wear them, as evidenced by your pics, but it certainly does nothing for them.


My concept of ugly transcends the physical. :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

F.........ugg-ly :roll:


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

sorry but compared to croc's they are loverly 



















they are so horrid


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

alibTTman said:


> sorry but compared to croc's they are loverly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or these


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I think their very sexy.

If worn with nothing else on!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They are not very good for crossing level crossings from what I hear


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Some decent women in work wear these and think they look awful... just reminds me of my grandma's old zip up slippers

PS After five years on this forum i've finally made 'established' member :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yup Uggs - MSFU


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Some decent women in work wear these and think they look awful...


So why do they wear them then :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

............and since there is no support at the ankle area, they start to lose their shape and end up with the ankle area trailing on the ground.............nice :? - look more like leg warmers

Hev x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hev said:


> ............and since there is no support at the ankle area, they start to lose their shape and end up with the ankle area trailing on the ground.............nice :?
> 
> Hev x


Talking about your boobs again Hev?

I've told you before ....it's your age luv!! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ............and since there is no support at the ankle area, they start to lose their shape and end up with the ankle area trailing on the ground.............nice :?
> ...


$hit......I wondered where they had got too - note to self, must get new scaffolding!

Hev x :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: wunderbar :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TT2BMW said:
> ...


 :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*

Hev x


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't like uggs, but I love my crocs, lasted me 3 years and washing the car in them wow......

JBB running between my toes......

Mind you, I'm cool enough to pull them off :?


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Dubarry boots are better, especially on women. 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

garyc said:


> WTF? Outdoor slippers from Austrailia? Deeply unattractive and unflattering when worn.
> 
> UGly shoes for ugly people. You may as well wear zip up invalid bootees and push a tartan trolley full of catfood around with you like Mrs Brady Old Lady, for all they do for female allure and appeal.
> 
> ...


Your kidding me!!  
What a babe. She would get it!..... and she could leave them on for duration....... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

alibTTman said:


> sorry but compared to croc's they are loverly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that until I tried a pair on. You can wear them all day long and they're so comfortable. Not in that colour obviously... 

I have a pair of cammo ones.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> alibTTman said:
> 
> 
> > sorry but compared to croc's they are loverly
> ...


 Yeah, when they're so comfy why should you worry what you look like wearing them!

Cammo Crocs that's just so cool!

Are you single?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > alibTTman said:
> ...


Hmmmm, now how do I take that?! :roll:

Are you assuming I am because I wear Crocs and no girl would be seen dead with me or are you thinking 'Wow a bloke that wears Crocs, he must have an open, creative and sympathetic mind!'?

Well I'm a happily married man and my wife also has them in lime green...

What colour are yours?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm with you [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

the stig said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > WTF? Outdoor slippers from Austrailia? Deeply unattractive and unflattering when worn.
> ...


Well she would 'nt were them out in a hot 30 seconds now would she :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well she would 'nt were them out in a hot 30 seconds now would she :wink: :lol:


Have you added my time onto the Stig too :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Well she would 'nt were them out in a hot 30 seconds now would she :wink: :lol:
> ...


That time included removing the rest of her kit and getting dressed after :wink: :lol:
After leaving the SAS I found sex to be a bit of a problem you see they train you to sneak in and out again with out being noticed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > >
> ...


And I find her completely unattractive in an A list, overly-visible, celeb spolit brat tart way. Quite ugly in fact:



garyc said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > agreed, they do look sh*t ... disagree that only ugly people wear them, as evidenced by your pics, but it certainly does nothing for them.
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Prefer high heels any day 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Prefer high heels any day 8)


Ahhhh, now we're talking. :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Or 'Fuck Me Boots' rather than Ugg boots ....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

John C said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Prefer high heels any day 8)
> ...


 _nicely turned ankles_ always good to see.


















Revolting fashion shoes such as crocs and Uggs not.


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie wrote: 


> the stig wrote:
> Quote:
> 
> Your kidding me!!
> ...


Garyc, are you putting from the rough by any chance?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > >
> ...


Me to. Original poster must be


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

My type of shoe ... 8)


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Dotti said:


> My type of shoe ... 8)


The 3rd stall on Basildon market sells them.

Â£13.99 each or 2 pairs for a score.

No really they do!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > My type of shoe ... 8)
> ...


Actually they are Clarks


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> My type of shoe ... 8)


I hope you are doing calve stretches at night :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I find myself agreeing more and more often with Gary.

Must be because I'm getting older.

Though I did see a nice pair of UGG Flip flops the other day and thought they looked very comfortable with their sheepskin lined 'thong'.










But for Â£70?

(As for Crocs, should be reserved exclusively for kids.)


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Dotti said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Wont Clark be wanting them back!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

garyc said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Got to admit , you cant beat a great pair of legs with a sexy pair of shag me shoes attached. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] Hubba Hubba.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > My type of shoe ... 8)
> ...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, in a strange twist of irony and far from what Gary intended when he started this thread, everywhere I look now I see fillies wearing these Ugg boots, and I'm really starting to like them...

[smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Some of us don't have much choice.

Since they've changed the sizing to the continental method my usual size has vanished and I simply cannot find shoes to fit.

I have to wear whatever I can keep on my feet (a very petite size 2-3).

I don't have any Uggs but I do like them and when your feet are only 8 inches long, 4 inch heels are out of the question!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Lisa. said:


> (a very petite size 2-3).


  How tall are you lisa?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> ...I don't have any Uggs but I do like them...


Get some, JampoTT will love you for it 8)


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

There was some guy at both the RR meet and Ace Cafe wearing Ugg boots.

Must be some kind of statement I guess?

:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

A guy wearing Ugg Boots? FFS that's just asking for trouble.

Are you sure it wasn't Dotti?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DeanTT said:


> There was some guy at both the RR meet and Ace Cafe wearing Ugg boots.
> 
> Must be some kind of statement I guess?
> 
> :?


Were they holding hands :wink: :-*


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jampott said:


> A guy wearing Ugg Boots? FFS that's just asking for trouble.
> 
> Are you sure it wasn't Dotti?


 :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> There was some guy at both the RR meet and Ace Cafe wearing Ugg boots.
> 
> *Must be some kind of statement I guess?*
> 
> :?


Absolutely.

"I am a stupid twat." :lol:


----------



## greaTThits (Jul 9, 2008)

garyc said:


> WTF? Outdoor slippers from Austrailia? Deeply unattractive and unflattering when worn.
> 
> UGly shoes for ugly people. You may as well wear zip up invalid bootees and push a tartan trolley full of catfood around with you like Mrs Brady Old Lady, for all they do for female allure and appeal.
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK GOOD DRAPED OVER YOUR SHOULDERS


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Prefer high heels any day 8)


Right with you there Dotti, give me a pair of heels anyday......

especially a pair of Louboutins........ [smiley=sweetheart.gif]










:roll:


----------

